# Kontakt utility to scan drive for libraries?



## creativeforge (Jan 12, 2018)

All my DAWs have a function that scans my computer for plugins and stacks them ready to use. 

I had to change computer (same OS drive) and changed my sample drive (so all the samples have moved). I'd like to not have to reinstall all those libraries, is there a utility or "trick" that will help me do that? Or do I have to reinstall from scratch?

Thanks!


----------



## Allegro (Jan 12, 2018)

Have you changed the folder structure too? If not, then have you tried changing the drive letter of your new drive to that of your previous drive?


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 12, 2018)

I basically copied/moved my libraries to a new drive, organized by types of instruments, so the answer is yes - folder structure changed.


----------



## gregh (Jan 12, 2018)

you can use Native Access to point to the new locations - have to do this individually per library I think but the method is pretty straght forward. I have not done this for a while so may misremember but - Open Native Access and it will look for your libraries and not find them. But they will be listed I think under not installed or similar. Go to there and for each library there will be some button for installing and it will ask for the library location . You point to that and you are done. There is no need to actually reinstall


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 12, 2018)

gregh said:


> you can use Native Access to point to the new locations - have to do this individually per library I think but the method is pretty straght forward. I have not done this for a while so may misremember but - Open Native Access and it will look for your libraries and not find them. But they will be listed I think under not installed or similar. Go to there and for each library there will be some button for installing and it will ask for the library location . You point to that and you are done. There is no need to actually reinstall



Great! However the other I was in Native Access and 98% of the libraries were labeled DEMO, and only two had a "reinstall" feature. I'll check again, though.

Thanks!


----------



## gregh (Jan 12, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> Great! However the other I was in Native Access and 98% of the libraries were labeled DEMO, and only two had a "reinstall" feature. I'll check again, though.
> 
> Thanks!


No probs, there definiitely is a way as I did the same thing a while back - maybe mine were all DEMO as well, but it ended up fairly straightforward if a bit tedious. I think I did a bunch as a block and then others as they turned up when I needed them


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 12, 2018)

There should be a way to modify the "Content Location" from within NA... I see the old drive there. I click REFRESH but it doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## gregh (Jan 12, 2018)

when I go in to Native Access and installed products I can see that next to Battery 4 Factory Library it says REPAIR. If I click on that I get the option to REINSTALL or RELOCATE. I click on RELOCATE, follow the dialogue, click on the new location and job done. Are you not seeing that with your libraries? Also you can set preferences for where content is by clicking the person avatar up on the right hand corner


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks, but no, I checked that too, and modified the Content Location folder, but NA isn't reaching to it. I'll go through Kontakt and import those I need for now. I was reading on NI forum and people have complained about that. They limit your ability to modify so you don't BREAK your installation. Hopefully they will wise up and provide a real REFRESH button or RELOCATE. 

Thanks gregh, have a great week-end!


----------



## gregh (Jan 12, 2018)

strange why you dont get the RELOCATE like I do - I just did the Battery one a couple of minutes ago. Much easier via Native Access than Kontakt. Of course a global setting would be much better again. 
Have nice weekend too - it is far too hot here, unbearable really


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 13, 2018)

gregh said:


> strange why you dont get the RELOCATE like I do - I just did the Battery one a couple of minutes ago. Much easier via Native Access than Kontakt. Of course a global setting would be much better again.
> Have nice weekend too - it is far too hot here, unbearable really



I'm on Windows, btw. Maybe that's a bit different than Mac.

We're at minus 20 C, -28C with the wind chill... count your blessings!


----------



## gregh (Jan 13, 2018)

yeah win10 for me. Virtues of cold - you can rug up etc whereas heat cannot be escaped without aircon. [on the other hand, I am living in the subtropics, and I aint moving to the cold  ]

I look at movies set in the cold and I just cannot believe or understand how anyone can live in those conditions - but it can gt so hot here and other places Ive lived in in Australia that one eventually just stops - it is impossible to think or do anything. The ground becomes so hot that you cant even get cold water from a tap. You just wait for the weather to change


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 13, 2018)

I couldn't live in the heat 12 months a year, I need to rhythm of seasons to make sense of life. Plus I love the fresh cold air. You just open your window and... oh sorry, I better stop...


----------



## gregh (Jan 13, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> I couldn't live in the heat 12 months a year, I need to rhythm of seasons to make sense of life. Plus I love the fresh cold air. You just open your window and... oh sorry, I better stop...


me too really - I still remember giving a talk at a CSIRO conference on neural networks back in the 90s. It was in Canberra in autumn and I realised in the cab from the airport that I hadnt seen an autumn in about 10 years, and just how lovely autumn was


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 13, 2018)

OK so, for Komplete libraries, with NA your only choice is to redownload/reinstall them. To counter that, you can revert back to Kontakt 5.6.6. and use the now-removed Add Library functionality to add those libraries back in.

For that matter, you could use that version to add back all other Kontakt Player libraries back in.


----------



## gregh (Jan 13, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> OK so, for Komplete libraries, with NA your only choice is to redownload/reinstall them. To counter that, you can revert back to Kontakt 5.6.6. and use the now-removed Add Library functionality to add those libraries back in.
> 
> For that matter, you could use that version to add back all other Kontakt Player libraries back in.


what then is happening with my libraries with the RELOCATE signal in NA? I run the latest Kontakt and did not have to completely download etc when I shifted them all to another drive.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 13, 2018)

Not sure, honestly. Andre, what's the version of NA you have? EDIT: Relocate option happens only when NA doesn't find the previously installed content on the location it's supposed to be...


Another method that can sort this out is registry editing... But it's not for the faint of heart (even though it's not really that complicated either)


----------

